# L245 Kubota



## dgibbs (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a L-245 and I am wondering if anyone can tell me what size attachments it will pull. Harrow, bushog, cultivator. It is a 2 wheel drive, Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I used to own an L245 several years ago. I believe the L245 would not want much more than a 4 ft. rotary cutter or pto tiller. You don't have a lot of hp to work with but I think you would be fine with those. The L245 is a nice little tractor and very fuel efficient.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *I used to own an L245 several years ago. I believe the L245 would not want much more than a 4 ft. rotary cutter or pto tiller. You don't have a lot of hp to work with but I think you would be fine with those. The L245 is a nice little tractor and very fuel efficient. *


 :ditto: 

I just finished a restoration on a L245 (L2201) with a heavy, older 4' brush hog. It was very light in the front and didn't take much acceleration to bring the front end off the ground. It certainly does need front weights to operate safely.


----------



## dgibbs (Feb 2, 2009)

*Thanks!*



> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *:ditto:
> 
> I just finished a restoration on a L245 (L2201) with a heavy, older 4' brush hog. It was very light in the front and didn't take much acceleration to bring the front end off the ground. It certainly does need front weights to operate safely. *



I appreciate that, I kinda was leaning in that direction bit wanted to be sure I didn't buy an attachment that was to big. Have a good one!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *:ditto:
> 
> I just finished a restoration on a L245 (L2201) with a heavy, older 4' brush hog. It was very light in the front and didn't take much acceleration to bring the front end off the ground. It certainly does need front weights to operate safely. *


Good point! My L245 had the FEL on it which acted as a good counter weight. Nothing makes a compact tractor more useful than a FEL. You might add that to your list of attachments as well.


----------



## dgibbs (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm alittle slow sometime's forgive me, but if you would define FEL


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dgibbs _
> *I'm alittle slow sometime's forgive me, but if you would define FEL *


Sorry about that, I asked the same question the first time someone used that acronym to me.  

FEL = Front End Loader


----------



## PGreen (Apr 19, 2013)

*Advice*

What should I think of this deal ? 

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/grd/3695977558.html


----------



## pgrass101 (Apr 26, 2013)

I just bought an older L245 and a few attachments. So far so good but it didn't come with any manuals and I was wondering if anybody can email me some?

The tiller does a nice job on my little farm.


----------

